
Ask HN: What Chrome extensions do you use? - jaredwox
Extensions&#x2F;addons makes working on browser easier and efficient. What chrome extensions you use to stay productive?
======
jaredwox
Chrome Extensions I use -

Onetab - to manage multiple tabs

Wappalyzer, Whatruns - to find technologies used on website.

Alexa, Similarweb - to find popularity of a website.

Pocket - for bookmarking

------
lainon
-uBlock Origin

-dollchan

That's it, for me.

------
billconan
send to kindle

OneTab

AdBlock

Google Dictionary

Wappalyzer

Adobe HDS / HLS video saver

LastPass

